# luft



## chrispy (Jan 4, 2008)

which german bomber got to within 12 miles of us coast and turned back? it had 6 engines. arado?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2008)

It was the Ju 390 V2, in Jan 1944... Based on the Ju 290, it added an elongated wing and an extra set of engines... It never went into production as a combat aircraft... Only 2 were made...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2008)

The flight is also unverified as well. We might never know if it ever happened or not.


----------

